# Meet Henry :)



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I've decided to name my new little one Henry  I only got him yesterday, and already he is sitting on my finger and lets me give kisses  He's still frightened of course, but I'm so proud of him!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Henry is so adorable  you named him after the hoover lol


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha Henry Hoover, I love him!  Just thought he looked like a little Henry hehe


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww hes adorable!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a pretty baby. I love how fluffy he looks.


----------



## RobinWalters (Feb 10, 2011)

Very Handsome!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

He Looks All Puffed Up And Mad Cause U Took Pictures!


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Henry is so adorable  you named him after the hoover lol


Ha ha ha!
They are sometimes like hoovers, though!
Gorgeous little Munchkin


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I just love his big round eyes


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

hehe, he looks a bit like whattt is that camera doing infront of me  He sits like my spuddy in that second pic, all fluffed up at the bottom to keep his feet warm


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww... little Henry, it suits him!

I'm in love, Henry is too cute


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

He's sweet! He does look like a Henry. Cute name! Enjoy him lots.


----------



## poppeottomor (Nov 30, 2010)

He's littel tummy looks like a heart, wat a cudi


----------



## stormdream (Jan 15, 2011)

He does look like a Henry!

What a cute little guy.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

haha, he has such a pointy crest. It's like he is wearing a little party hat for his welcoming. Yay for Henry! Happy welcoming!! *blows party horn*


----------



## icefox23 (Feb 24, 2011)

why is he so fat..or its only of the feathers??


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

He's darling! I bet you're already in love.


----------



## bweeep (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what a little cutie! I like the name Henry


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aww, Henry is so adorable  Congrats and enjoy your new friend


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  He's still shy and quite timid, but he's a real cutie 



icefox23 said:


> why is he so fat..or its only of the feathers??


He's not fat, he was just puffing up his feathers because he was scared


----------

